

Is it art? Is it cool? Putting a Giant Banana in Geostationary Orbit over Texas - bmaier
http://www.thepoint.com/campaigns/art-for-the-21st-century-geostationary-banana-over-texas

======
hugh
Well, just to get this out of the way: no, it's not in geostationary orbit,
it's just a big balloon. It is, of course, not possible to be in a
geostationary orbit above Texas anyway, because Texas isn't on the equator.

Anyway, I'd have much more respect for this project if their justification for
wanting go launch a giant banana-shaped balloon to fly over Texas were less
like:

"One is in terms of arts; this project will help to consolidate the beginning
of an art practice, using the sky as a canvas for artistic expressions. Also
adding to the visual arts discipline, are all the characteristics of this new
practice, like visually communicating with a large audience instantly, or
evolving the concept of space in the arts (for example, from perspective to
orbital space), and so on."

... and more like ...

"Because it'd be awesome. Duh!"

